# Just messing around.



## bwallac7 (Feb 3, 2017)

I was messing around in the shop today while I was waiting on a glue up. Figured I would give a bandsaw scoop a try. 



 

I could see myself getting into make these and selling them. 

Does anybody else try random things when their board or waiting?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Feb 3, 2017)

no

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2017)

Cool! Never seen a bandsaw scoop before now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 3, 2017)

How do you scoop band saws with that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## bwallac7 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very delicately

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LTCM (Feb 5, 2017)

bwallac7 said:


> Does anybody else try random things when their board or waiting?



I see what you did there. Pretty funny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice job. 
Sounds like a slippery slope you might be on.


----------

